# Aal angeln 2016 in Roermonds ??



## filli8183 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich würde gerne nächstes Jahr in Roermond (de weerd)mal auf Aal angeln.
Hat jemand dort schon mal auf Aal versucht oder einen als beifang am Haken gehabt ?
Ich würde gerne am See am Campingplatz de weerd versuchen wollen


----------



## Torkel (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal angeln 2016 in Roermonds ??*

Möglicherweise ist mein Wissen veraltet aber ich mein das der Aal in Limburg/Roermond ganzjährig geschont ist.


----------



## Chris Niklas (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal angeln 2016 in Roermonds ??*

Aal ist dort geschützt. http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/limburgvergunning.htm


----------



## Weißtanne (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal angeln 2016 in Roermonds ??*

Der Aal darf von uns Angler in den kompletten Niederlanden seit 5 Jahren nicht  mehr gezielt beangelt werden.Und schon gar nicht entnommen werden.


----------



## Tim78 (18. Dezember 2015)

Aal geht da bestimmt überall auf lebenden KöFi oder Innereien ganz gut  aber der Bund Räucheraal hat da bestimmt nen hohen Preis ! Muss man Vorort mit dem freundlichen Kontrolleur aushandeln


----------



## Weißtanne (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aal angeln 2016 in Roermonds ??*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## filli8183 (20. Dezember 2015)

Sstimmt steht in den Bedingungen das der Aal geschützt ist


----------

